# Pentax DFA* 70-200mm: The best 70-200 yet?



## PhotographyFirst (Mar 17, 2016)

A guy over at DPR has already been using the new Pentax DFA* 70-200mm. Although he isn't using it on a FF K1 yet, it looks to be really impressive. Seems to have the sharpness of the Canon vII IS and the bokeh quality of the Nikon vII VR combined in one lens. It will be interesting to see how the corners perform on the FF K1. 

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3978608

I love the way those images look, and they were even taken in crappy light. Super sharp details and the bokeh quality transitions nicely to a smooth and buttery background. Looks like a really high quality prime lens, IMO.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 17, 2016)

I was considering a new Tamron for my D8x0 mount (the old one's still good, FWIW) but with the way this new Pentax is looking gives me another reason to get the K1 to play with. Recent Canon and Nikon 70-200/2.8s do not impress me; the sharp is sharp, but the OOF areas are quite poor in the transition zones.
I can also make some use of the K1's multishot capability often enough, astro-tracer's a plus, and I have a pile of old Pentax glass that would be nice to get the full FF character out of again.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 14, 2016)

The Old one (macro version) was horrible on the K1. I had ghosting and soft images at f/2.8. It got better at f7.1. Returned it in a couple of days. I wonder how the new ones is... but can't afford to keep 2 of them in my kit. I already love the EF mk.II I have.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Aug 14, 2016)

Aglet said:


> I was considering a new Tamron for my D8x0 mount (the old one's still good, FWIW) but with the way this new Pentax is looking gives me another reason to get the K1 to play with...



If it matters to you, check out the focus-breathing on the new 70-200 Pentax. At close focus it isn't 200mm. Rumor has it some of the new Pentax FF lenses are actually Tamron with a few Pentax ordered tweaks. I'm not saying that's bad... just an easy way for Pentax to release the K-1 with a set of usable lenses.

With the right lenses this could be a really interesting camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2016)

I've seen no expert reviews or tests, so what information is out there does not justify a best lens conclusion, except maybe the best Pentax 70-200mm Lens. Certainly, it should be a good lens for the price. It has a DC focus motor, which is usually not close to the speed of a USM motor, or even a STM motor, but there are no independent testers that I could find that can compare the focus speed, just Pentax users to whom any improvement would look good.

I'd certainly never assume that because one person liked a lens 5 months ago that's its the best lens ever. Once a number of expert testers have tested as many of the aspects as possible, then it might be interesting. Certainly, there is no way to tell from the photos posted.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd bet this is the Tamron lens repackaged and with Native Pentax AF formulas. That's not a bad thing- the Tamron is excellent. However, it's not as sharp as the Canon. It may well have as good bokeh as the Nikon, but I wouldn't have taken that as a complement, from what I've heard.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't think I'll be playing with any of it just yet. When I finally handled the K-1 it was a cinder-block. Lots of great features but I don't want to carry that thing. My D800's a much nicer fit to my hand.

As for some focus-breathing, I don't think I'd have much of an issue with that for most of how I shoot. Smooth bokeh is more critical for my tastes and the Tam, & possibly the Pentax version, of the 780-200/2.8 are decent in that regard.
I'll keep using my old Tam 70-200/2.8 on my Nikon when I need smooth bokeh and the Nikon 70-200/4 VR when I need good sharpness. My 50-140/2.8 Fuji is also pretty decent in the bokeh department & sharpness aint too shabby either. It's good to have options, a decent one of which is that stabilized Tam 70-200/2.8...


----------



## e_honda (Aug 15, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> I'd bet this is the Tamron lens repackaged and with Native Pentax AF formulas. That's not a bad thing- the Tamron is excellent. However, it's not as sharp as the Canon. It may well have as good bokeh as the Nikon, but I wouldn't have taken that as a complement, from what I've heard.



Wouldn't be surprising. The new Pentax 15-30 and 24-70 are both rebranded Tamron lenses. Their 18-250 for crop was a rebranded Tamron as well. Their 50-135 and 12-24 lenses for crop sensors were rebranded Tokina lenses.

We can't be for sure on this yet, but it wouldn't be surprising if it was another rebrand.


----------



## sdsr (Aug 18, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd certainly never assume that because one person liked a lens 5 months ago that's its the best lens ever. Once a number of expert testers have tested as many of the aspects as possible, then it might be interesting. Certainly, there is no way to tell from the photos posted.



Right. Or at least some photos of the same subject taken with a variety of similar lenses in the same conditions; "best" without a comparison is meaningless. These images do look good, but they may have looked just as good (or better) if taken with different 70-200 2.8 lenses.


----------

